# RUST!!!



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

I've debated for a long time if I should leave this alone or attempt to clean it to make it as nice as possible.  This is my Philadelphia Otto & Layer White Berlin Beer bottle.  My dad found it when he worked at Temple Univ. in an old abandoned train station that was next to his building.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 19, 2011)

Clean it up now, young lady!


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

I still haven't figured out how to resize my pics on my mac!  Very frustrating!!  And they are still sideways.  

 Are there any suggestions to cleaning up the rust?  I'm afraid to even try harsh methods and, quite frankly, not very familiar with any cleaning methods.


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I figured it out!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 19, 2011)

IRON OUT


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> IRON OUT


 
 I'll try that.  Not too harsh?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 19, 2011)

It won't dissolve glass, but use it outdoors.. other products like CLR will work too.. nice bottle, how's the rest of the embossing look?


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> It won't dissolve glass, but use it outdoors.. other products like CLR will work too.. nice bottle, how's the rest of the embossing look?


 
 The embossing is good, not great.  I think it would stand out more if it was cleaned up.  It says Otto & Layer on both sides in and arc and then on the bottom it says PHILADA.  I've seen different variations of my bottle but never like mine.  The closest I've come was the same bottle and color only one side said white berlin beer.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Leasacks
> 
> in an old abandoned train station that was next to his building.


 
 This was found inside? It looks sick as a dog. Had to have been buried, I think. 

 Muriatic acid is definitely the way to go for this bottle, I have had no problems with it...


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea I'm pretty sure my dad found it inside the building but could've still been exposed to the elements.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like a job for Superman.


----------



## AlTheBottleGuy (Oct 24, 2011)

*RE: RUST ON BOTTLES --- My Method*

I use OXALIC ACID powder.  I buy it at my local hardware store, in the paint section.
 It is used fro removing rust stain from surfaces prior to painting.
 It comes in a one pound box similar to Arm & Hammer baking soda, and cost about $5- $6 a box
 DIRECTIONS:
 1) Place about 2 gallons of tepid water in a plastic pail and mix in about 1/2 a box of the oxalic acid powder.
 2 ) Soak the bottle in the solution for 2 -4 days (more or less).
 3) Remove the bottle from the solution, scrub with a stiff bristle brush, and rinse well with clear water. Allow to dry.
 I've used this method for rust stains for years and almost always have had great success.
 A word of note:  The solution gives off some fumes that could turn bare metal (such as tools) rusty, so it's best to keep the pail covered and in a well ventilated area such as your garage or barn.  Also, I rinse my hands real well in warm water after each use, and have never had any ill effect to my skin. 
 Good luck!!

 Always looking for good Rhode Island embossed bottles and ACL's


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 26, 2011)

*RE: RUST ON BOTTLES --- My Method*

Thanks!  I'll try that.  I did use the Iron Out a for a couple of soaks and it did get rid of alot of the rust but the bottle is just in bad shape with alot of nicks in them.  Otherwise, the bottle looks much better than it did!


----------

